# Hands of Steel



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Last year I purchased a zziplex straight from Surf Rat . He was unable to get it apart . I had a friend pick it up at a tournament last year and bring it to Jersey . Many people (big strong burly types ) tried to get it apart , we froze it heated it ,wobbled it ,nada . Big guys , little guys all tried , it was very much like King Arthur and Excalibur , the sword in the stone . My buddy brought it to the casting tournament this last weekend in Jersey for me to finally bring it home . Again another strong type gave it the heave ho test to no avail . I asked Tommy to take a look at the rod and see how it compared to his straight 8 as I knew he owned one and casually mentioned it was a one piece rod . He took one quick easy grip on it , popped it apart with no strain and looked at me as if I was crazy . 
I tell you the man is a beast in disguise or a modern day King Arthur ...


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Too funny!! Shooter has a story similar to that!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Tommys hands could have come off a Grizzly bear, wouldn't want him to wrap them paws around my neck 

And Mudd, I swear I am innocent, I don't know nutten about it


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

its the technique...
we are not pro, thats why..

its all about the technique. lol


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Now that you have it apart- you might want to try Ketih White's recommendation for using a little grease to get the two parts to mate properly in the future. Full details are on his board, or at least use to be. I use to have problems with my ZTI sticking, since I followed his method I have had no issues. Essentially it involves applying a little grease to the male end and taking your time working it back and forth a little at a time to get the fit just right. Slowly work the two pieces together a little at a time. Make sure to remove all grease and degrease when finished. (The entire process can take an hour or two.)

Hope that helps.


Mark

:fishing:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It is wild how things like that happen. Cool story....

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Gotta be the King Arthur thing.... lol

But I alway though King Arthur got to keep the zziplex... er I mean the sword.



The look on Conns face was priceless... lol

Tommy


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Hey bro,
Do you reckon it's got anything to do with cutting chain link for 10 years. LOL
charlie


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*It's the big red S!*

Mild mannered man of steel...


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

I was standing right there. It was one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

big brother said:


> Hey bro,
> Do you reckon it's got anything to do with cutting chain link for 10 years. LOL
> charlie


Charlie,

Your giving away secrets.... 

Fence pliers and 9 gauge wire should be added to every gym and fitness center for grip.



Tommy


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well...didn't Arthur prove his right to be "King" after pulling Excaliber out of the stone? So now, I guess we have the true "King of Surf Casting". No need to show up at anymore tournaments, Tommy! Take the throne!!!

P.S. If you need a court-jester...give me a call


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ive noticed alot of electricians also have very strong grips and such.

especially if they also do house work.

unpeeling 3wire lines and turning the screwdriver.. great exercise.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Gotta be the King Arthur thing.... lol
> 
> But I alway though King Arthur got to keep the zziplex... er I mean the sword.
> 
> ...



Hrmm maybe you got stronger since this early spring, my inferno is still a 1 piece   

ive had alot of people try and get that, two at a time, heating it, stickin it in ice, nothing.

tommy even tried rippin that bad boy apart this spring one afternoon casting..oh well, it'll just have to stick outa the rear window forever

its the best 2-1 piece ever  



Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jessie,

Bring it back, I'm on a roll....lol


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Jessie,
> 
> Bring it back, I'm on a roll....lol


 hah! we'll see 



Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

still aint got taht apart jesse?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jesse, just bring it to me and leave for a while  I am sure between the come-along, the grinder, the vice and some tender loving care me and Catman32 can get it apart,,, no promises how it will go back together but it will come apart


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*you know..*

It's gotta be the shoes money!!!


:beer:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

hey,, the rod is called inferno for a reason then..

it gets soo hot, itll melt the joint together, voila! instant 1 pc casting and feel.. .. . dont feel like a 2pc no more!



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Hrmm maybe you got stronger since this early spring, my inferno is still a 1 piece
> 
> ive had alot of people try and get that, two at a time, heating it, stickin it in ice, nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> still aint got taht apart jesse?


No





Shooter said:


> Jesse, just bring it to me and leave for a while  I am sure between the come-along, the grinder, the vice and some tender loving care me and Catman32 can get it apart,,, no promises how it will go back together but it will come apart


hah! 



im not worried though, that rod doesnt throw worth a crap anyway


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell ya what I will do since I am such a nice guy,, I will give ya $50.00 just to get that piece of crap off your hands and no more worries


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

does 5000 pennies count?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Tell ya what I will do since I am such a nice guy,, I will give ya $50.00 just to get that piece of crap off your hands and no more worries


sure your back is up to anything stiffer then a ugly stick?



Jesse


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> sure your back is up to anything stiffer then a ugly stick?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


Just remember ya little snot  "Youth and Enthusiasm will never defeat Old age and Treachery" 

P.S. My Inferno comes apart with no problem


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Shooter said:


> P.S. My Inferno comes apart with no problem


prlly cuz u dont load it deep 



Jesse


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Connman said:


> Last year I purchased a zziplex straight from Surf Rat . He was unable to get it apart . I had a friend pick it up at a tournament last year and bring it to Jersey . Many people (big strong burly types ) tried to get it apart , we froze it heated it ,wobbled it ,nada . Big guys , little guys all tried , it was very much like King Arthur and Excalibur , the sword in the stone . My buddy brought it to the casting tournament this last weekend in Jersey for me to finally bring it home . Again another strong type gave it the heave ho test to no avail . I asked Tommy to take a look at the rod and see how it compared to his straight 8 as I knew he owned one and casually mentioned it was a one piece rod . He took one quick easy grip on it , popped it apart with no strain and looked at me as if I was crazy .
> I tell you the man is a beast in disguise or a modern day King Arthur ...


Ah Conn, its living in America that made ya weak, if you were still one of the *"well boys" *that spigot would have come apart just hearing you shout at it...........good story, its things like that what makes fools of us all, at one time or another:fishing:

Tom.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Unfortunately Tom its near 20 years of sitting at a desk , 1 finger typing doesn't build up any hand strenght . I am so weak now I can barely get a lid off a twist off beer ...LOL


----------

